# Goodbye little buddy



## Maureen Las (Apr 21, 2010)

Beauwas a sweet little holland lop thatI bought from a petstore in 2003beforeI was even affiliated with the shelter. 

I truly want Beau to be the poster boy for anyone whoeven considers breeding rabbitsrandomly and/or without extensive knowledge of breeding.


Beau's teeth problems were genetic problems and were so terrible both physically for him and emotionally and financially for me thatno onerabbit or person should ever have to go through what we have gone through. 

I will never regret having and loving Beau but it makes me cry to know there are other rabbits who have suffered like he has.





Beau was mainly defined by3 things.
1) The outstanding bond that he had with hisfemale friendBabette (RIP June 2008). They were together since Beau was brought home by me in 2003 at about 8 weeks old. She immediately took him in as her baby and until 2008 he lived the life of a pampered prince. She fawned over him. 








and occasionally he would give her a little affection back 









2) At about the age of 3 he began to develop abnormal growth of his peg teeth. After trying to find help here in La Crosse I was referred to a Professor of Dentistry at the University of Madison. ( Dr Bill Gengler)
Dr Gengler discovered upon exam and x-rays that Beau's incisors were the healthiest teeth in his mouth but that he had many severely infected molars and severe periodontal disease. (a problemcaused byvery poor breeding) 

Beau has had multiple and massive dental work done for years but as he lost teeth it seemed that hisremaining teeth grew in even more irregularly.
I know that he has suffered a lot physically :bigtears:in his life so when he lost Babette I thought thathe would lose the will to live but Beau surprised me


3) Beau "looked" like he was a baby but he was really a very tough rabbit who lived alone and handled his dental problems well.

Because of the compexity of what was discovered at the dentist's today and the fact that the work that needed to be done would require a long and difficult recovery ; the dentist and I decided it was best for him to leave us 


Rip little Buddy :cry2I truly Loved You

I really have absolutely no idea how I will begin each day without you. 

Maureen


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry 

Binky Free Beau:rainbow:

Jen


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 21, 2010)

Maureen I'm so sorry to hear about Beau.
You did what was best. It's not easy making the decision to let them go.
:hug2:


----------



## JimD (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 21, 2010)

I am so sorry. My heart is breaking for you at this loss. Beau sounds like he was a truly amazing bunny. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 21, 2010)

we're so sorry to hear about your losing Beau. Bunnies are simply amazing at what they can go thru. Our Stewart just passed last week--he also had multiple dental problems and was at the vet at least once a month. We are lucky in that he passed peacefully, at home. Not all of can be that lucky. The hardest thing to do is that last trip to the vets, but you know in your heart that it was time. Binky free little man and say hi to Stewart for us.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Beau's passing, Maureen :cry2. Binky free, little guy :hearts.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You gave him what we all need and deserve...a safe, loving place in which to live. May the sadness that you feel now be replaced with the great memories that you've made with Beau through the years.

Binky-free, cute guy!:rainbow:


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry Maureen.

Binky free, Beau.


----------



## ZavalaBunnies (Apr 22, 2010)

Maureen, I am so sorry about your little guy. I am currently going through the tough process of having to let my oldest rabbit go. He has Cancer and hip dysplasia and I know it would be best for him to leave us aswell but it is so difficult.
Your post is really helping me do what is best.
:bunnyheart

-stephanie


----------



## cheryl (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss Maureen


----------



## hln917 (Apr 22, 2010)

Maureen, I'm so sorry. Binky free little guy! He's with Babette again.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 22, 2010)

So sorry! ray::hugsquish:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 22, 2010)

Maureen, I'm so sorry to hear about Beau.

What a Beautiful Bunny he was. You can tell by the way you talk about him he was so loved by you and his Loving Babette.

Binky Pain Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Beau.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 22, 2010)

Maureen, I'm so sorry! Beau had been through so much, I was starting to think he'd make it through anything. I wish that had been the case. At least he can snuggle with Babette again.

:sad:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 22, 2010)

Our sweet foster Vinny had genetic dental problems. He was at the vet at least once a month. He didn't make it through his last surgery.

Binky free Beau. You will always be remembered by those who loved you.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss, 
Binky free little one :angelandbunny:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 22, 2010)

I am so sad to hear about Beau. He was such a courageous little boy, with a Mommy and girlfriend who loved him so much.

Poor boy - his mouth sounds like it was a real mess. You did the right thing by him, though I can imagine what a huge gap he is going to leave in your life 

God Bless, Beau. You were one special bunny!

Jan


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 22, 2010)

I am so sorry that it was Beau's time. I imagine him now sitting with Babette with all fine teeth and no pain at the bridge. Binky free, Beau.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 22, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss Maureen.

Please know there is no more pain for him and he is with Babette.

Binkie free beautiful Beau. ink iris:


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks you everyone for your kindness;

I have truly been deeply affected by his loss. I think that because he was so "special needs" that my daily caring for him bonded me so closely with him. 
He drank cherry flavored pedialyte out of a syringe and I often would feel that I could not be away from the house too long or he would not get it. 

If I had been able to take him to the dentist as often as he needed it ( before trouble started)it may have helped him a lot. But due to the distance and expense he didn't get there as often as would have been ideal...but as often as I could get there . 


The emotional ups and downs and the near misses ( the eye infection that I could not control ; my fear for him when Babette died)all just drew me in deeper and stronger with him emotionally.

I have my remaining 7 and yet the void is still there. 
It is time for me to spread some of the time that went to him to the others; I know that Willow learned to trust me because she saw me caring for Beau continuously 


Here is Beau drinking cherry pedialyte ; he didn't have mush pleasure but this was one of them


----------



## dquesnel (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Maureen, that photo of Beau drinking his pedialyte is really cute. He is a sweetheart. Sass used to drink his medicine just like that too, it was the highlight of his day also. 

I am really sorry he is gone, and that you are hurting. I know just what it is like so if you ever want to chat I am around.


----------



## Amy27 (Apr 24, 2010)

I am so sorry Maureen. I love that picture of Beau drinking the pedialyte. Binky free Beau and cuddle with Babette.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 25, 2010)

I am so sorry for the loss of your little guy.


----------



## myheart (Apr 29, 2010)

Maureen, I feel so bad for just seeing this now...

I am so sorry for your loss of Beau. I know the few times we talked, he sounded like he really was part of your heart. It is amazing how much more we love our special-needs babies. Our lives revolve around their comfort so much that when we do lose them, the need to be there for them remains so heavy in our hearts. I'm so in tears for you right now....

Binky Free at the Bridge Beau (& Babette). :rainbow:

myheart


----------



## Haley (Apr 30, 2010)

Maureen,
Words cannot express how sorry I am for the loss of sweet Beau. I know you and I went through a lot of the same problems with teeth, abscesses etc. I know how much you fought for him and how much of a fighter he was as well. 
You are in my thoughts and prayers. 
*hugs*
Haley


----------

